# Need a last minute crew out of Galveston for tuna and grouper



## CP (Aug 6, 2005)

SPlit gas and tip on charter with Angler1 tomorrow July 29. Charter already paid for.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Somebody should have went, Chad SMASHED EM today


----------

